# Baja California



## Chikoelektriko (Mar 5, 2009)

hey! i live in a new place, warm and sunny, with friendly people and beautiful beaches, her name is: Baja California...Welcome to my State its so cool, so funny, and really beautiful place visit BC and visit her cities.


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

moshu' said:


> was not expecting something like this when I saw the introduction to this thread "I found a new place, warm and sunny, with beautiful beaches and friendly people, her name is: Baja California ..." . doing a good job. May wait for other pictures. Good luck buddy :cheers:


thanks for your commentary friend


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

*Vicente Guerrero: a Hero of the history of Mexico - Lopez Mateos Boulevard, Mexicali*


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

*Picacho del Diablo (Devil's Peak) is the highest peak in BC - 3,096 metres (10,157 ft). *


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

*Mexicali, by: Carlos Ontiveros*


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Good pictures. I hope you keep posting new pixs. Mas fotos please......


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Thanks *DeNeza401* 

*Cave painting, Cataviña, Baja CA.*


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

^^That sun looks like propaganda from certain political party:rofl:


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Jajaja, hablas como si me encantara exponer eso.... you know


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

*La Rumorosa, Baja California*

*Hot* *and **Cold*





































*Campo Alaska, Museum*


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

I like what I see......


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)




----------



## moshu' (Dec 13, 2008)

you how a typical winter here ?


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Tijuana cool (Mediterranean) west coast
Mexicali very cold (Desert) east

and the east coast is desert

La Rumorosa, this in mountains, between mexicali and tijuana


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

*Mexicali Valley, Yesterday....*


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Very cool pictures!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Thanks 
*Mexicali Valley*


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)




----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

next →


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

JeDarkett said:


> The Bufadora
> 
> La Bufadora is a marine geyser, or Blowhole located on the Punta Banda Peninsula in Baja California, Mexico. The spout of marine water (occurring every minute or so to varying degrees of height) is created when ocean waves and air are drawn into an underwater cave located in the cliffside, and the trapped air and water then explode upwards. This interaction not only creates the upward-shooting spout, but a thunderous noise as well.



Glad to say I've been here before but about 15+ years ago


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



Wow, would love to see and experience that....:cheers:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Another pic near La Bufadora










Sunrise in Mexicali, just outside my house.










Both of them taken by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Beautiful....thanks.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

lovely...


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

Rosarito, Baja California


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

More...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful shots from Baja, California....:cheers2:


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Thank's


----------

